# BettorAssist's Betting Log



## BettorAssist (Aug 29, 2012)

I will be starting off this betting log with £500 and the first match will be between arguably the two best teams in world football.

*Spanish Super Cup*:

Real Madrid v Barcelona

Bet 1: over 2.5 goals @ 1/2 - Stake £50 with Bet365

Bet 2: Real Madrid to have a higher card index (Yellow = 10 points, Red = 25 points) @ 5/6 - Stake £30 with Paddy Power

Bet 3: Real Madrid to win the race to 4 corners @ 8/11 - Stake £35 with Paddy Power


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 29, 2012)

Great, welcome here and GL with your picks.


----------



## BettorAssist (Aug 31, 2012)

Bet 1: Norwegian Eliteserien - Lillestrom v Fredrikstad - Lillestrom to win @ 4/7 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Bet 2: Brazilian Serie A - Internacional v Flamengo - under 2.5 goals @ 13/20 - Stake £35 with Bet365

Bet 3: Major League Soccer - Portland Timbers v Colorado Rapids - over 2.5 goals @ 4/5 - Stake £29 with Bet365

Bet 4: Major League Soccer - San Jose Earthquakes v Chivas - over 2.5 goals @ 7/10 - Stake £33 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 1, 2012)

Bet 1: English Premier League - Southampton v Man Utd - Man Utd to win @ 4/7 - Stake £35 with Bet365

Bet 2: English Premier League - Newcastle v Aston Villa - Newcastle to win @ 4/6 - Stake £29 with Bet365

Bet 3: English Premier League - Man City v QPR - Man City to win and Carlos Tevez to score anytime - Stake £15 with BetVictor

Bet 4: French Ligue 1 - Lille v Paris Saint-Germain - under 2.5 goals @ 9/10 - Stake £20 with Bet365

Bet 5: Netherlands Eredivisie - PSV Eindhoven v AZ Alkmaar - over 2.5 goals @ 19/40 - Stake £41 with Bet365

Bet 6: Swedish Allsvenskan - Elfsborg v Syrianska - over 2.5 goals @ 4/7 - Stake £35 with Bet365

Bet 7: German Bundesliga - Schalke v Augsburg - Schalke to win @ 4/11 - Bet £41 with BetVictor

Bet 8: German Bundesliga - Bayern Munich v Stuttgart - over 2.5 goals @ 4/9 - Stake £41 with Bet365

Bet 9: Brazilian Serie A - Vasco Da Gama v Portuguesa - under 2.5 goals @ 8/11 - Stake £26 with Bet365

Bet 10: Major League Soccer - Los Angeles v Vancouver - Los Angeles to win @ 8/15 - Stake £28 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 6, 2012)

Bet 1: World Cup Qualifying - Moldova v England - England -1 Asian Handicap @ 19/40 - Stake £48 with Bet365

Bet 2: World Cup Qualifying - Russia v Northern Ireland - Russia -1.5 Asian Handicap @ 65/100 - Stake £37 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 7, 2012)

Bet 1: World Cup Qualifying - Wales v Belgium - Exactly 2 or 3 match goals @ 20/21 - Stake £24 with Bet365

Bet 2: World Cup Qualifying - Finland v France - Exactly 2 or 3 match goals @ 20/21 - Stake £24 with Bet365

Bet 3: World Cup Qualifying - Bulgaria v Italy - Exactly 2 or 3 match goals @ Evens - Stake £24 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 8, 2012)

Bet 1: English League 1 - Notts Co v Shrewsbury - Notts Co to win 'draw no bet' @ 1/2 - Stake £50 with Bet365

Bet 2: English League 1 - Swindon v Leyton Orient - Swindon to win @ 4/6 - Stake £38 with William Hill

Bet 3: Brazilian Serie A - Corinthians v Gremio - Gremio to win or draw @ 8/15 - Stake £50 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 8, 2012)

USA MLS - Seattle v Chivas - Seattle to win & over 2.5 match goals @ 20/21 - Stake £28 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 9, 2012)

Bet 1: Brazilian Serie A - Atletico MG v Palmeiras - Atletico MG @ 8/15 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Bet 2: World Cup Qualifying - Israel v Russia - Russia to win @ 10/11 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Bet 3: World Cup Qualifying - Georgia v Spain - Spain to be winning at half time and full time @ 4/9 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Bet 4: World Cup Qualifying - Serbia v Wales - under 2.5 goals @ 7/10 - Stake £29 with Bet365

Bet 5: World Cup Qualifying - Poland v Moldova - Poland to be winning at half time and full time @ 8/11 - Stake £28 with Paddy Power

Bet 6: World Cup Qualifying - France v Belarus - France to be winning at half time and full time @ 8/11 - Stake £28 with Paddy Power


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 14, 2012)

Italian Serie A - Napoli v Parma - Napoli -1 Asian Handicap @ 41/40 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Italian Serie A - Roma v Bologna - Roma -1 Asian Handicap @ 65/100 - Stake £40 with Bet365

USA MLS - L.A Galaxy v Colorado Rapids - L.A Galaxy -1 Asian Handicap @ 72/100 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Argentinian Primera Division - Boca Juniors v Independiente - Boca Juniors -1 Asian Handicap @ 13/10 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Brazilian Serie A - Fluminense v Atletico Goianiense - Fluminense -1 Asian Handicap @ 7/10 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Japanese J League - Gamba Osaka v Albirex Niigata - over 2.5 goals @ 1/2 - Stake £40 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 18, 2012)

English Championship: Blackburn v Barnsley - Blackburn to win with 3 or more goals scored in the match @ 11/10 - Stake £40 with Ladbrokes

Champions League - Borussia Dortmund v Ajax - Borussia Dortmund to win with 3 or more goals scored in the match @ 11/10 - Stake £40 with Ladbrokes

Champions League - Man Utd v Galatasaray - Robin Van Persie To Score And Man United To Win @ Evens - Stake £40 with Boylesports

Champions League - Barcelona v Spartak Moscow - Barcelona to win and over 3.5 goals @ 4/5 - Stake £40 with Bet365

Champions League - Bayern Munich v Valencia - Bayern Munich to win and 3 or 4 total goals in the match @ 21/10 - Stake £40 with Paddy Power


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 20, 2012)

Europa League - Tottenham v Lazio - Both teams to score @ 8/11 - Stake £50 with Bet365

Europa League - Twente v Hannover - over 2.5 goals @ 8/11 - Stake £50 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 22, 2012)

USA MLS - Real Salt Lake v Portland - Real Salt Lake to win and 3 or 4 total goals in the match @ 23/10 - Stake £50 with Paddy Power

French Ligue 1 - Marseille v Evian - Marseille -1, -1.5 Asian Handicap @ Evens - Stake £50 with Bet365

Germany Bundesliga - Hoffenheim v Hannover - over 2.5, 3 Asian Goal Line @ 195/200 - Stake £50 with Bet365

English Premier League - Tottenham v QPR - Tottenham to win and 3 or 4 total goals in the match @ 22/10 - Stake £50 with Paddy Power


----------



## BettorAssist (Sep 24, 2012)

Portuguese Liga - Sporting Lisbon v Gil Vicente - under 2.5 goals @ 3/4 - Stake £60 with Bet365

English Championship - Blackpool v Huddersfield - over 2.5 goals @ 4/6 - Stake £60 with Bet365


----------



## BettorAssist (Oct 6, 2012)

Spanish La Liga - Barcelona v Real Madrid - over 2.5 goals @ 1/2 - Stake £70 with Paddy Power

English Premier League - Newcastle v Man Utd - both teams to score @ 8/13 - Stake £70 with Paddy Power


----------



## BettorAssist (Oct 11, 2012)

World Cup Qualifiers - Colombia v Paraguay - Columbia to win @ 4/7 - Stake £60 with Ladbrokes

World Cup Qualifiers - Belarus v Spain - Spain to win to nil @ 8/11 - Stake £60 with Ladbrokes

World Cup Qualifiers - Republic of Ireland v Germany - Germany to win to nil @ 7/5 - Stake £60 with BlueSq

World Cup Qualifiers - Armenia v Italy - Italy to win to nil @ 11/10 - Stake £60 with Ladbrokes


----------

